

Dude, That Is So Fringe - sant0sk1
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2008/7/22/dude_that_is_so_fringe/

======
henning
"Giles Bowket - Fuck the man, fuck the mainstream. Programming is a tool to do
your art. His art is music, his tool is Ruby, and the result is Arcaeopteryx.
(Giles stole the show with this talk. He ran like twice as long as his alloted
time but we were all so into it that no one minded.)"

This seems to be his style -- his talk at the San Diego Ruby user group was
like an hour (most talks are 10-25 minus) and no one really minded.

~~~
andreyf
Is there a video? I Googled for his name, and got your comment as the top hit
;)

Edit: that's because his name is spelled with two t's at the end.

~~~
henning
It should show up on the SD Ruby podcast within a month or two.

Also Giles has slides on the web, code on Github, videos on Vimeo, and blog
posts about it. He's not exactly keeping this private. :)

------
azharcs
Reginald Braithwaite - It's too bad Ruby isn't more like Lisp or Haskell.

In the other post today ([http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/07/brief-history-
of-dangero...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/07/brief-history-of-dangerous-
ideas.html)) he says he is retiring from Ruby Hacking and Blogging. They
always indicate what is to come in the future.

------
jamesbritt
Glancing down the list of descriptions, I wondered how many here thing what
was described was actually _fringe_?

